# Another decent PA Buck



## PA Plumber (Nov 15, 2013)

Crossed paths today. Didn't even know this big fella was around.
Be nice if he makes it into the 140" range.


----------



## jrider (Nov 15, 2013)

Monster


----------



## deerhunter77 (Nov 16, 2013)

That's a nice deer. How far of a shot. Are you going to mount it


----------



## PA Plumber (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks. I am very, very lucky to have a great place to hunt. 
This is my third one this year with a bow. Have harvested a couple of does.
Shot was about 22 yards. Deer ran under a 100 after a double lung shot.
Dropped it off at the taxidermist's this morning. 
A quick green score was in the mid 140's.


----------



## Blazin (Nov 16, 2013)

Awesome! The second pic is priceless my friend, congrats!


----------



## PA Plumber (Nov 16, 2013)

That second pic was taken first. 
What you all are seeing is exactly what I saw when walking up to him. Kinda Cool.
In the background of that pic, is his home. We call it the sanctuary. About 7 acres, or so, of brambles, swamp and tall grass.
None of us go in there for any reason unless following a wounded animal.


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 28, 2013)

nice buck plumber.what co.? i,m in northern york.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 4, 2013)

here's my buddies7 1/2 pt. taken from my treestand monday morning. 12/2


----------



## LT100 (Dec 8, 2013)

Holy crap! That thing is a heart stopper. Congratulations.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Dec 11, 2013)

Decent...lol....He's a monster! Hope he made it to a taxidermist


----------



## stillhunter (Mar 20, 2014)

That's a beautiful buck and quite an exit wound, what broadheads are you shooting?


----------

